# Harrow Inn, 2008.



## minotaur-320 (Sep 29, 2010)

*The Harrow Inn Public House, Bulphan, Essex. 2008*

Hi all, These are pictures off how I found the Harrow-Inn, When searching in the undergrowth, I found a back door which was not locked, So i was able to enter, There is currently no security on this site but there is fencing, Also i was amazed to find that electricity was still supplied, So I found the main switch box, and Bob's your sister, all the lights came on, their was still alcohol & personal belongings inside, most off the drink was still in date, so i guess the owners left in a hurry judging by the stuff thats been left, Its a good explore. 





















The Fen Resturaunt & Public House















This was the back door which still had the keys in the lock. No forced entry was made upon my explore, as there were keys everywhere, So I was able to unlock all the doors.





Nature reclaimming back its land

























The Car Park. Being reclaimmed back by nature





A badly built shed










this was when the pub was still open in 1999





Picture off the past





A Piano in a shed, some off the keys still worked !





The unlocked back door, The Barrel store





The Bar





Barrel Storage





Champaigne anyone















You can see their is a door behind the shelving here, their was keys everywhere, so i was able to unlock the doors which were locked!





Power Supply





The Cloister Bar





The Pimms was still in date! & unopened















Dart Board was in the storage cuboard










That is a Wedding Dress on the bed










The Cockpit Bar





Barrel Storage





Barrels





These were all Unopened !,I found the key on the floor upstairs! During my explore, their was NO forced entry!






























The same cuboard Dot Branning has

























Some off these Jackets were in Protective Dust covers. But not my Style 





The floor was covered in invoices, Employees details etc

























It was cold, I wanted to stay warm. I had found a working fire extinguisher. So it was safe. I made sure it was totally out before leaving. Also locked up the doors aswell.






































































The PIR's did still work. But the control box was already deactivated & was damaged






























































































































So their you have it, hope you enjoyed


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2010)

"!" is not an appropriate thread title. Please follow the recommended format next time. 

A well in a pub... novel idea!


----------



## minotaur-320 (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry, i accidently pressed a wrong key, which removed most off the title!


----------



## krela (Sep 29, 2010)

minotaur-320 said:


> sorry, i accidently pressed a wrong key, which removed most off the title!



Oh I see, thinking about it I probably should have guessed as much, that makes sense lol. 

Ah well I fixed it anyway.


----------



## minotaur-320 (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, have done it many times, pressing wrong keys etc


----------



## minotaur-320 (Sep 29, 2010)

that was a nice pub, i don't know how old it is, but seems a shame it have been neglected and is now in this state. It has got low ceilings inside & some off the woodern beams are very old, so hopfully it will be saved before any more pathetic chaves decide to fully trash it


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice shots bud are these recent or old though as looking at another report its seems less trashed in your shots. But nice find...


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 30, 2010)

Fantastic report! That's in better condition than most pubs I drink in! 

Loving the creepy doll in the main bar area too... 

"Take nothing but photo's, leave nothing but slightly pissed"


----------



## mookster (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like the pool table still has the balls in it, I'd be so tempted to have a game!


----------



## minotaur-320 (Sep 30, 2010)

I took those pics in 2008, since then the place has been fully trashed, nothing works anymore, power boxes are smashed in, also sone thug has smashed up the pool table, it's also had its roof tiles ripped off, so it is now open to the elements, I mean Why do people do that !

The building next to it, was a good resturaunt, infact it had nothing wrong with it! but off course some sad chav has set it on fire since then, when i found these 2 buildings, they were in a ok condition, not now though!


----------



## newposter76 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good report, but what's this "off" business? It's spelled "of"!!!!


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 2, 2010)

What a great find, I would so much like to chance upon such a find, I would probably be tempted to a "snifter in this case!! I know , its breaking the rules!!


----------



## gary1979 (Oct 4, 2010)

oh my god what a freaky doll!


----------



## Zebra (Oct 4, 2010)

The doll and the wedding dress (hm) give me the heeby jeebies.
Cool place though


----------



## chaoticreason (Oct 5, 2010)

All that booze! they'd find me in there sozzled to f... 
Nice find and I'm glad you left the booze there,even if it means 'some' lunatic will come along at some point and steal it all.
A lot of the hotels that closed in Newquay where I live left a lot of the alchol in-situ,not to mention all other manner of hotel ware. No! I never touched any of the booze.
I took a photo the other day of this late 19th century plough and would'nt even move the mountain bike stood up against it,when I got home and looked at the pictures I realized what a mistake that had been.I think perhaps it's okay to move things just put them back after the great shot.


----------

